# Buying rally trim rings



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

I'm trying to get trim rings for my '70 and am wondering if it matters if I go with 15x7 or 15x8 trim rings? If so how do I identify which rim I have?

I know it's a 15" rim and can get the tire size if thats a good way to tell.





Thanks again.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

There is a letter code by the valve stem, here is a list of those codes;

Pontiac Wheel Applications


----------



## Hot_Rod (Feb 10, 2011)

Awesome. I'll check that out. Thank you.


----------

